# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion > Dream Interpretation >  >  Violent, Gruesome Nightmare

## fogelbise

JoannaB or anyone, would you like to take a stab at this?..no pun intended originally, but I like the idea of a pun here now...  ::chuckle:: 

Nightmares are fairly unusual for me. I also do not remember a lot of over the top violence in my dreams. Perhaps related to the prescription Flonase I have needed recently or the Sleepy Hollow show I watched last night. I was curious if this had any meaning that I might want to pay attention to. 
From my offline DJ (trying to primarily just list LDs in my online DJ)...



*Spoiler* for _Nightmare 10/8/13_: 



10/8/13 one nightmare, possibly more possibly due to watching last weeks Sleepy Hollow episode in parts scanning through it, involved nightmarish "Sandman" entering one of the main character's dreams to help her resolve an old issue. It seems as if the two awakenings before the dream to go to the bathroom I have a feeling that I have had darker dreams but I could not remember them. After the last awakening around 545 I dreamed I was in a restaurant with 4 to 6 people probably including my wife and son . I remember opening a bunch of packets of something I was trying to figure out where to put them and dumping them on the floor but there were so many that I asked for a bag to put them in and clean up the mess on the floor. It was just too embarrassing. There was also a choice of soup neither of which sounded good and I seem to remember that this was a meal with many courses. Seating was tiered slightly. And there was a screen at one and that I was facing. There was a sound of a saw going off like they were doing some construction behind the screen
 the saw sounded like it was having a hard time cutting through something and it was very loud and everyone in the restaurant kind of looked in the direction of the sound and then a movie appeared on the screen it was a horror movie. It involved a bad guy jumping onto a car and killing at least two different occupants with an axe. It was gruesome enough but it was like one of those horror films that didn't show all of the blood and guts, but just the action of him swinging the axe was very impactful. Later part of the dream either at the same restaurant or a different place, a plumber is working on a clogged pipes and I think about the movie scene before and they're pumping water into some of the outlets and out of some of the other outlets is coming blood and other gunk I assume to be from decaying body parts. Very odd dream for me!!

----------


## JoannaB

Well, is there any issue in your life right now that you could possibly call embarrassing, a mess, clogged, with no options sounding good? Forget about the violence, I do think that is due to your watching Sleepy Hollow, and this dream even tells you as much because it starts out as a movie and only later affects your experience in the restaurant. Well, unless the violence is metaphorical, if there is a messy embarrassing clogged issue that exasperates you so that you would say "If this goes on, I will become violent" - not literally, but you know, figuratively.

This actually reminds me of one time when a coworker at a pervious job exasperated me so much because he delayed doing something small for him but important for me, that I posted to Facebook that if this guy is found murdered tomorrow I may need an alibi. Of course I did not literally mean it, but I was frustrated.

----------


## fogelbise

> Well, is there any issue in your life right now that you could possibly call embarrassing, a mess, clogged, with no options sounding good?...
> This actually reminds me of one time when a coworker at a pervious job exasperated me so much because he delayed doing something small for him but important for me, that I posted to Facebook that if this guy is found murdered tomorrow I may need an alibi. Of course I did not literally mean it, but I was frustrated.



Perhaps an embarrassing financial situation with no options sounding good...possibly a mess, not sure about clogged...clogged cash flow perhaps.

But wait, I remind you of a co-worker that you wanted to kill? Haha, just kidding.  :smiley:

----------


## MrsMorocco

I think you had a nightmare because of Sleepy Hollow, and so did I for THREE nights in a row! My dreams were SO SCARY that I have decided to no longer watch this show. The Sandman came to my dreams 3 nights in a row Monday, Tuesday, Wednesday. Each time I saw him and another demon/spirit too. I would wake up all throughout the night at various times, which I NEVER do! I actually burned incense and did a cleansing in my home and the nightmares have stopped, but I am certain it is because of this TV show!! I'll stick to watching The Blacklist from now on, it's better anyway.

----------


## fogelbise

MrsMorocco: Wow! So it wasn't just me...Welcome to the forum as well! Do you have an interest in lucid dreaming as well?

----------


## MrsMorocco

After these nightmares happened I started to read about dreams and sleeping patterns and it brought me here. I was searching for anyone else who had nightmares after watching Sleepy Hollow. I also have lucid dreams so I guess this isn't a coincidence. I haven't even checked out the whole site yet, I just felt so compelled to sign up to reply to your post. The nightmares I had were very real, more real than any awake experience.

----------


## Superman1

Watching nightmares on TV and film must magnify our existing fears which we then dream about.
This dream reminds me of riveroflaroo's dream where she was overflowing with water going on the floor.

*DREAM*
EMPTY PACKETS
This show made you realize your own waking nightmare, as you saw in your mind the main character - you - can have help from something to come into your life's dreams and help with an old issue.
Apparently Sleepy Hollow starts with a dream sequence too.
Maybe regarding your wife and son, you were opening too many packets so you didn't know what to do with them and you dumped them on the floor. That sounds like opening too many things or too much in your life, so you have excess. Or wanting to, or abundance. Or can it mean you trying to open many opportunities, too many to know what to do with?

PROVIDING
But whatever it was embarressed you. So it sounds like....or could be... wanting to provide everything for them, a restaurant meaning providing, but it was overwhelming or too much? So that fits money, and you wanted packets of it. And that is how they used to give out pay. There was nothing shown in the packets.
But you had to contain them all, bag them all, and clean up the mess. So the mess was too embarressing.
So the choice of entree didn't look good, and there was a lot to come, like the packets. 

BEHIND THE SCENE
You saw slightly different levels. Now you were watching what was in your mind.
Because you saw you needed construction behind the scenes, to fix this problem. But you had a hard time cutting through it. 
You saw your movie again, or nightmare. Something bad jumped on top of your progress, and killed you and maybe more, in it. You got the axe, so to speak. Were you fired?

CLOGGED
Yeh then you were clogged up with this, working on it, and your old issue issues forth its decayed gunk - parts of you that had decayed =- you could not clear.

MrsMorocco must have had her fears magnified by the SandMan too.
I wonder if _Metallica_ too have been.

----------


## fogelbise

Thank you Superman for your thorough analysis as well! A lot of interesting things to chew on there. I wasn't fired but that point made me wonder if I should fear that!  :Eek: 

MrsMorocco: I am glad you found the forum and hope to see you around more!  :smiley:

----------

